# funky maple platter



## DKMD (Jul 4, 2012)

I picked up a nice figured maple blank at the Nashville turning symposium, and I've been trying to figure out how to turn it ever since... The bark inclusion that ran the length of one side had me baffled.

I glued some 1/4" maple strips along three sides to provide some external support and turned the back of the platter while the piece was held on a screw chuck. Out comes the old plate joiner and some homemade bloodwood splines and epoxy. After I finished turning, I cut the maple strips off of the edge on the bandsaw. 

About 12" square and finished with antique oil.

Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated.

[attachment=7416][attachment=7417]


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 4, 2012)

Beautiful wood, great craftsmanship, ingenuity-But David I hope you don't take this the wrong way- YOU are CRAZY- that had to be a scarey piece to turn.........


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 4, 2012)

How cool! What a great solution to a turning challenge. Good job, well done!


----------



## myingling (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice work ,,Looks great


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 4, 2012)

now thats wild dave very nice . only you could


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 4, 2012)

David - your level of creativity never ceases to amaze and inspire me. Thanks
Scott:hatsoff:


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 5, 2012)

Incredible!


----------



## Cousinwill (Jul 5, 2012)

Beautiful wood and amazing skill in making this a one of a kind work of art !! I'm impressed !!


----------



## brown down (Jul 5, 2012)

thats badass! beautiful piece. was that a burl? you definitely did that piece justice!


----------



## dean jordan (Jul 8, 2012)

very impressive work.nice save I like the use of the plate jointer its a great idea, better than butterfly in that case.


----------



## Spa City Woodworks (Jul 8, 2012)

That is an awesome idea! And an awesome result as well. I may have to try it one day.


----------



## tz23 (Jul 18, 2012)

How in the world did you do that? That is out of sight!
TZ23


----------



## CodyS (Jul 18, 2012)

The first thought that came into my mind when I saw this was "heckers" 

That thing is pretty awesome! I think you need to start a thread in the classroom :hookup: hint hint


----------

